# Almond



## Kitta Furen (Jan 12, 2012)

My hedgehog really seems to like almonds, is it okay to give it to her from time to time?


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

Not so sure..I've read that nuts could be a choking hazard. Maybe cut them up really small. Not sure about how healthy they are for hedges but they probably are filled with protein and fatty acids and that sounds healthy to me..!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I've wondered about the 'choking hazard' warning with nuts myself. I mean, I get it for 'pieces', but chopped? That doesn't make sense to me. If it is smaller than kibble, then is it a hazard? I am told that it is fine to dice hard veggies, like carrots?

A lot of nuts are very high in fat, but hey, that's okay for a monitored amount of treats, right?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

My take on hard veggies, nuts, dried fruits, etc. was that there was the chance that whatever it is might get stuck on their teeth as they're trying to chew it, and they might choke or throw up out of agitation, trying to get it loose. There's been several cases (probably more than that, but I remember several for sure) of hedgies throwing up while trying to get a piece of kibble unstuck from the roof of their mouth. So I'd guess that these things are along the same lines. That's why I never gave them to Lily. But then, she didn't like carrots anyway...She once spit crickets back out on me because they'd just been chowing on carrots and that was all that was in their stomach. :roll: :lol:


----------

